# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  فوق 18 عام يمتنعون عن التصويت

## osha

قبل أن تصوت إقرأ


اخوتي الكرام 
أعلم أني قد تأخرت كثيرا في طرح هذا الموضوع ولكني في البدء انشغلت بامتحانات الأولاد ثم قررت الانتظار ريثما أتفهم مردود إنشاء تلك القاعة في المنتدى وصداه.
قد يعلم الكثيرون أنني من اقترحت هذه القاعة ولي أسباب كثيرة
منشأ الفكرة جاء من ملاحظتي عدم التكافؤ أحيانا أثناء الرد والمداخلات في الموضوعات المطروحة في مختلف قاعات المنتدى - والتباين بين الردود وقد تحدث خلافات من جراء هذا التباين الناشئ احيانا من فرق السن بين طرفين وأحيانا يصل هذا الفرق الى عشرين عاما مثلا.
وقد ينظر - أحيانا - الأكبر للصغير على أنه نزق ومتهور في حين ينظر الأصغر للكبير على انه دقة قديمة ...
الحقيقة أن كلاهما مخطئ، هو فقط فارق السن والجيل والنهج والخبرات.
قلت في نفسي لماذا لا يكون هناك قاعة مستقلة لمن هم دون الثامنة عشر يطرحون فيها مشاكل الساعة عندهم وما يؤرقهم يتناقشون ويختلفون ويتفقون ويصرخون في وجه بعضهم البعض كما يشاؤون ...
طبعا للكبار الحق في التواجد تماما كحقكم في التواجد في باقي القاعات ولكن تبقىتلك القاعة مساحة خاصة جدا 
لنتحدث عن مشاكل الامتحانات التي تواجهنا....
لنتحدث عن خلافنا مع آباءنا ومن هم أكبر منا....
لنتحدث عن مشاكلنا مع المدرسين............
"ياريت القاعة كانت على ايامي كنت حطيت مشكلتي مع مدرس الكيمياء وانا في ثانية ثانوي .."
وسبب آخر دفعني للتفكير في اقتراح انشاء هذه القاعة ...
هذا السبب هو ابنتي ذات الأحد عشر عاما
وأقولها لكل المصريين المغتربين بالخارج ولهم أولاد بين 10-18 أن صفحات المنتدى خير مكان للتواجد بين مصريين لهم نفس الحضارة والتفكير والثقافة
أردت أن تعيش ابنتي نفس ماعشته وخبرته في مصر ..
تتفاعل مع أشخاص لهم نفس الخلفية والتفكير والقيم والمبادئ
لا أريدها أن تنشأ أمريكية الشخصية أريدها مصرية خالصة 24 قيراط

الآن يمكنكم التصويت 
وشكرا 
رشا 
أم محمد

----------


## Hesham Nassar

* الحقيقه أنا كمان أتمنى إن القاعه يبقى في عليها إقبال جماهيري و مشاركات بناءه خصوصا إنها لسه في البدايه و أكيد مع الوقت هيكون في تطور في الأفكار المطروحه و الدعم  بإذن الله ..
فالتفاعل مطلوب من الجميع خصوصاً من الطلائع ..  

و إن شاء الله يا رشا رؤيتك للقاعه موفقه بإذن الله ..

و بالمناسبه أنا اشتغلت أخصائي اجتماعي في مدرسه ابتدائي أثناء دراستي في المعهد لمدة سنه قبل البكالوريوس ..
يعني مع تلاميذ في مرحلة الطلائع برضو .. 
فممكن اساهم في القاعه بتقديم مقترحات و مساعده في حل أو تجنب المشكلات المدرسيه اللي ممكن تواجه الطلاب بين المدرسين و التلامذه أو سوء التنظيم أو المشاكل الاجتماعيه اللي ممكن تواجههم و ازاي يحلوها أو يتجنبوها ..

بس طبعاً في مشاكل صعب اقدر أساعد فيها في القاعه هنا ..

و أتمنى إن القاعة تكون بداية خير و توفيق لاخواننا الطلائع بإذن الله .. علمياً و ثقافياً و سلوكياً و دينياً ..  

و ربنا يوفقك يا رشا و يوفقنا جميعاً للي فيه الصالح .. 
وكل سنه و انتي طيبه .. 



*

----------


## Bloody Tears

حقا موضوع رائع وارجحه لكني مع اني صغير بالنسبه اليكم 

الااني احاول التواصل مع الكبار 
ونجحت في حالات كثيره جدا 
حتي اني لم اعد اجد احد في مثل سني على الشات 
ولكني مع ذلك اتعرف علي الاكبر مني بمراحل كثيره ويدور الحوار بيني وبينه 
لا علي اساس النصح منه لي ولكن تبادل اراء 
لذلك انا ارجح الفكره لكن احس معاها ان كده مش عارف اقول ايه  ::  بس اكيد فهمتيني  ::  
وهي حقا فكره رائعه

----------


## بو وعد

*أنا شايف أنها فكرة ممتازة وياريت تكمل على خير فما أجمل من الحفاظ على هويتنا فى ظل* 
*العصرالذى نعيشه أن كنا فى الغربة*
*ياويلنا مما يراه أولادنا من احساس بعدم التكيف او الأنفلات*
*تحياتى لك على فكرتك*

----------


## nabil57

السلام عليكم واهلا بكم جميعاً اقتراحك يا  اخت ام محمد هيوفر وقت للكل  وهيوفر اسبرين كتير للكل . دمتي لنا بافكارك الرائعه .
ابو محمد من فيينا

----------


## mshmsh73

اقتراح جميل جدا يا رشا وان شاء الله ربنا يقدرنا ونقدر نساهم باى حاجه نقدر عليها

----------


## نوسة

اهلا يا رشا 
موضوعك جميل وكلنا مؤيدين فكرتك وربنا يوفقك
بس الحقيقة يا رشا انا محتارة فى المواضيع اللى ممكن تطرح عندك طبعا الموضوعات كتير لكن انا مثلا لما طرحت موضوع الست الشاطرة بعدما نزلتة هنا ترددت كثيرا هل مكانة هنا ولا فى الطفل مع ان الموضوع بيتضمن الصيام لكن مش عارفة
يعنى ممكن تحددى السن لينا افضل وسألت ابن البلد الطلائع سن كام لكن الافضل تحددى لينا علشان ما نكتب اى حاجة  لان طبعا الموضوعات لازم تكون بناءة ومش موضوعات وخلاص
يعنى عندك فى القاعة اول الطلائع رسول الغرام انا شيفاة كاتب موضوعات وتساؤلات جميلة وجيت ارد علية حصل ظروف وخرجت من النت 
مطلوب منك يا رشا تحددى السن دة مهم جدا
مس رشا ممكن اشيل 10 سنين وادخل التصويت ههههههههههههههه
تمنياتى لك با التوفيق
وكل عام وانتى بخير

----------


## nariman

ده موضوع مهم قوى يا أوشا وأنا معاكى فيه ونوسه معاها حق لازم نركز قوى فى الموضوعات اللى بنطرحها فيها وهى بتخاطب مين ؟
وعن نفسى والله كان نفسى أشارك فى التصويت بس فرقت معايا 24 شهر ....... بس ملحوقه وان شاء الله اشارك لاثراء القاعه نفسها
شكرا يا أوشا ......تحياتى
ناريمان

----------


## n3na3aah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الموضوع جميا جدا يا رشا و القاعه باذن الله تحقق اقبال كثير عليها و انا اؤيدك الفكره و ان شاء الله تكون قاعه متميزه  ::   ::   ::  

نعنوعه الحبوبه  ::

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

..

*



ربنا يوفقك لكل خير يا رشا 

وان شاء الله يتفاعل الجميع معك بهدفه الطيب هذا 

وكل رمضان وأنت بخير 

بارك الله فيك  

ولا تنسى ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 



(+*(+*(   ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب  )*+)*+)

*

أخـــــــــــــــــوك   ::  

(+*(+*(  أبو نـــــــــدى )*+)*+)



..

----------


## كتكوتة مصر

فكرة جميلة جدا وعجبتني اوي

----------


## ديدي

اختى العزيزة رشا
تعلمين جيدا اننى من اشد المؤيدين لفكرتك فى انشاء هذه القاعة
واللى عندى امل كبير انه تكون نتائجها فوق المتوقعة
وكمان اسفة للضيق وقتى فى الفترة دى فمش قادرة اشارك فيها بموضوعات
ولكن اعدك بتحسن الاحوال فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله
انا هاحط تصويتى ما انتى قلتى فوق 18 بس
ههههههههه
تحياتى وتقديرى لكى

----------


## ميدو هاني

موضوع جميل جدا انا معاكوا بس ياريت يكون برده في حد مشرف علي القاعه  ::  ويكون سنه كبير انتوا عارفين الشباب ممكن يقفش مره واحده زي الكهرباه ::   ::

----------


## saladino

*جميل جدا فكرة الحوار الهادف للوصول بهدوء الى رأى موحد بين الطرفين طبعا هذا فى حالة اختلاف الاراء

والاختلاف لايفسد للحوار او القضية بل يعطى انطباعات اخرى

بالتوفيق يااوشا*

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اوشا موضوعك جميل فعلا  اعطاء النصحوالارشاد او الخبره 

بطريقه الى بتحصل بين الاصدقاء وكمان علشان نرسخ 

الشعور بالانتماء للوطن من خلال ما تربينا عليه فى عقول 

وقلوب من هم بعاد بالجسد فقط اما العقل والروح فهى هنا 

فى ام الدنيا مصر ارجو الا اكون اطلت عليكى ولكنى سمحت 

لنفسى بالتصويت وفى انتظار الموضوعات التى سوف تطرح

لكى منى الشكر وكل عام وانتى بكل صحه وسعاده

----------


## ابن البلد

> موضوع جميل جدا انا معاكوا بس ياريت يكون برده في حد مشرف علي القاعه  ويكون سنه كبير انتوا عارفين الشباب ممكن يقفش مره واحده زي الكهرباه


 ماهو اللي كاتب الموضوع ده هو المشرف علي القاعة 
وربنا يسترها معانا من الكهربا 
 :2:

----------


## osha

> * الحقيقه أنا كمان أتمنى إن القاعه يبقى في عليها إقبال جماهيري و مشاركات بناءه خصوصا إنها لسه في البدايه و أكيد مع الوقت هيكون في تطور في الأفكار المطروحه و الدعم بإذن الله ..*
> *فالتفاعل مطلوب من الجميع خصوصاً من الطلائع .. * 
> 
> *و إن شاء الله يا رشا رؤيتك للقاعه موفقه بإذن الله ..*
> 
> *و بالمناسبه أنا اشتغلت أخصائي اجتماعي في مدرسه ابتدائي أثناء دراستي في المعهد لمدة سنه قبل البكالوريوس ..*
> *يعني مع تلاميذ في مرحلة الطلائع برضو ..* 
> *فممكن اساهم في القاعه بتقديم مقترحات و مساعده في حل أو تجنب المشكلات المدرسيه اللي ممكن تواجه الطلاب بين المدرسين و التلامذه أو سوء التنظيم أو المشاكل الاجتماعيه اللي ممكن تواجههم و ازاي يحلوها أو يتجنبوها ..*
> 
> ...


دا احنا طلعنا ولاد عم يا هشام بقى 
انا اصلي ليسانس علم نفس
طبعا شكرا على عرضك اللطيف واتمنى ان اخوتنا الطلائع يدونا فرصة نشاركهم مشاكلهم اللي اكيد مرت علينا كلنا 
شكرا ياهشام على مرورك وعلى مشاركتك المتميزة

----------


## osha

> حقا موضوع رائع وارجحه لكني مع اني صغير بالنسبه اليكم 
> 
> الااني احاول التواصل مع الكبار 
> ونجحت في حالات كثيره جدا 
> حتي اني لم اعد اجد احد في مثل سني على الشات 
> ولكني مع ذلك اتعرف علي الاكبر مني بمراحل كثيره ويدور الحوار بيني وبينه 
> لا علي اساس النصح منه لي ولكن تبادل اراء 
> لذلك انا ارجح الفكره لكن احس معاها ان كده مش عارف اقول ايه  بس اكيد فهمتيني  
> وهي حقا فكره رائعه


اهلا يا صديقي 
على فكرة 
انت منور القاعة بموضوعاتك 
وكمان احنا في انتظار موضوعات شخصية عن مشاكلك واحلامك وطموحاتك وحتى افكارك الغريبة خلينا نشارك فيها 
شكراعلى المرور

----------


## osha

> *أنا شايف أنها فكرة ممتازة وياريت تكمل على خير فما أجمل من الحفاظ على هويتنا فى ظل* 
> *العصرالذى نعيشه أن كنا فى الغربة*
> *ياويلنا مما يراه أولادنا من احساس بعدم التكيف او الأنفلات*
> *تحياتى لك على فكرتك*


صدقت اخي الفاضل 
فابنائي وابناؤك وكل ابناء المغتربين في حاجة الى هوية حقيقة تربطهم بالوطن الأم بدلا من الاغتراب والاحساس بعدم التكيف والانفلات 
شكرا اخي الكريم على المرور

----------


## osha

> السلام عليكم واهلا بكم جميعاً اقتراحك يا اخت ام محمد هيوفر وقت للكل وهيوفر اسبرين كتير للكل . دمتي لنا بافكارك الرائعه .
> ابو محمد من فيينا


اهلا ومرحبا بك اخي الكريم نبيل 
والله انا اللي حابقى عاوزةاسبرين من زي بنتي علياعشان تقعد على المنتدى 
عامة - نحن في انتظار الطلائع اللي عندك وكمان نوفر عليك الاسبرين يا سيدي

----------


## osha

> اقتراح جميل جدا يا رشا وان شاء الله ربنا يقدرنا ونقدر نساهم باى حاجه نقدر عليها


شكرا يا مشمش على المرور وعلى كلامك الجميل وان شاء الله نشوفك معاناهنا بتشاركينا المشاكل والافكار والطموحات وكل حاجة

----------


## osha

> اهلا يا رشا 
> موضوعك جميل وكلنا مؤيدين فكرتك وربنا يوفقك
> بس الحقيقة يا رشا انا محتارة فى المواضيع اللى ممكن تطرح عندك طبعا الموضوعات كتير لكن انا مثلا لما طرحت موضوع الست الشاطرة بعدما نزلتة هنا ترددت كثيرا هل مكانة هنا ولا فى الطفل مع ان الموضوع بيتضمن الصيام لكن مش عارفة
> يعنى ممكن تحددى السن لينا افضل وسألت ابن البلد الطلائع سن كام لكن الافضل تحددى لينا علشان ما نكتب اى حاجة لان طبعا الموضوعات لازم تكون بناءة ومش موضوعات وخلاص
> يعنى عندك فى القاعة اول الطلائع رسول الغرام انا شيفاة كاتب موضوعات وتساؤلات جميلة وجيت ارد علية حصل ظروف وخرجت من النت 
> مطلوب منك يا رشا تحددى السن دة مهم جدا
> مس رشا ممكن اشيل 10 سنين وادخل التصويت ههههههههههههههه
> تمنياتى لك با التوفيق
> وكل عام وانتى بخير


السن يا نوسة من 10-18 عام 
وبعدين ابقى فضي نفسك لموضوعات رسول الغرام عشان هي فعلا موضوعات جميلة وتستاهل ان تتفرغي لها
وبعدين انت بتقولي 10 سنين بس ....طيب خليني ساكتة 
ادخلي ادخلي ومالكيش  دعوة بفرق السن ::  
انا حاصوت في الآخر بعد ما اشيل 17 سنة - شفتي سهلة ازاي ::

----------


## osha

> ده موضوع مهم قوى يا أوشا وأنا معاكى فيه ونوسه معاها حق لازم نركز قوى فى الموضوعات اللى بنطرحها فيها وهى بتخاطب مين ؟
> وعن نفسى والله كان نفسى أشارك فى التصويت بس فرقت معايا 24 شهر ....... بس ملحوقه وان شاء الله اشارك لاثراء القاعه نفسها
> شكرا يا أوشا ......تحياتى
> ناريمان


صديقتي ناريمان 
يعني العمليةمش واقفة على 24 شهر يعني !!! صوتي صوتي ولا يهمك 
وبعدين الموضوعات دي منكم وليكم واحنا لنا حق المشاركة وابداء الرأي
في انتظار موضوعاتك ومداخلاتك وكل ما يجول بخاطرك

----------


## osha

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الموضوع جميا جدا يا رشا و القاعه باذن الله تحقق اقبال كثير عليها و انا اؤيدك الفكره و ان شاء الله تكون قاعه متميزه    
> 
> نعنوعه الحبوبه


شكراعلى وجودك في القاعة يا نعنوعة
وفي انتظار مشاركاتك وأرائك فيها

----------


## osha

> ..
> 
> **
> 
> **
> 
> *ربنا يوفقك لكل خير يا رشا* 
> 
> *وان شاء الله يتفاعل الجميع معك بهدفه الطيب هذا* 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الأخ الكريم أشرف
بارك الله فيك 
وتقبل الله صيامك وقيامك ومنا جميعا 
ولااله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## osha

> فكرة جميلة جدا وعجبتني اوي


الفكرةجميلة والقاعة اجمل بوجودك فيها 
في انتظار موضوعاتك ومشاركاتك

----------


## osha

> اختى العزيزة رشا
> تعلمين جيدا اننى من اشد المؤيدين لفكرتك فى انشاء هذه القاعة
> واللى عندى امل كبير انه تكون نتائجها فوق المتوقعة
> وكمان اسفة للضيق وقتى فى الفترة دى فمش قادرة اشارك فيها بموضوعات
> ولكن اعدك بتحسن الاحوال فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله
> انا هاحط تصويتى ما انتى قلتى فوق 18 بس
> ههههههههه
> تحياتى وتقديرى لكى


اهلا يا ديدي
منورة القاعة 
وان شاء الله تحقق نتائجها وزيادة كمان 
البركة في الشباب يدخلوا ينشطوها 
شكرا على المرور

----------


## osha

> موضوع جميل جدا انا معاكوا بس ياريت يكون برده في حد مشرف علي القاعه  ويكون سنه كبير انتوا عارفين الشباب ممكن يقفش مره واحده زي الكهرباه


 
اهلا يا ميدو
انا مشرفة القاعة  ::   - وزي ما انت شايف ان سني مناسب ان شاء الله  ::  
اكيدطبعا انت  ما اخدتش بالك  :Confused:  
وان شاء الله مافيش لا قفش والا كهرباء والا اي حاجة  ::  
ويالابقى عاوزين موضوعات واقتراحات

----------


## osha

> *جميل جدا فكرة الحوار الهادف للوصول بهدوء الى رأى موحد بين الطرفين طبعا هذا فى حالة اختلاف الاراء*
> 
> *والاختلاف لايفسد للحوار او القضية بل يعطى انطباعات اخرى*
> 
> *بالتوفيق يااوشا*


اهلاااااا يا صلادينو 
منور القاعة والله 
طبعا اوافقك على قصة الخلاف - وياريت يبقىدا النهج بتاعنا هنا 
شكرا على مرورك الكريم

----------


## osha

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> اوشا موضوعك جميل فعلا اعطاء النصحوالارشاد او الخبره 
> 
> بطريقه الى بتحصل بين الاصدقاء وكمان علشان نرسخ 
> 
> الشعور بالانتماء للوطن من خلال ما تربينا عليه فى عقول 
> 
> وقلوب من هم بعاد بالجسد فقط اما العقل والروح فهى هنا 
> ...


 
لم تطيلي قط يا صديقتي 
فهذا ما انتظره من الجميع 
وما اردت ان اعرفه هو الانطباع عن هذه القاعة 
ولذا انا اشكرك على ما اسميته اطالة واسميه انا ايضاح 
التصويت مفتوح لجميع 
وشكرا لك على مرورك وايضاحك وفي انتظارك دائما

----------


## osha

> ماهو اللي كاتب الموضوع ده هو المشرف علي القاعة 
> وربنا يسترها معانا من الكهربا


شكرا على التوضيح يا احمد 
وربنا مايجبش كهرباء

----------


## الصعيدي

*يعني .. هو انا مش فوق الـ 18 بكتير .. هههههههههه .. بس مش هاصوت برضه عشان ما حدش يزعل
ولكن أنا فعلا سعدت جدا بتأسيس القاعة .. ووقتها هنئت احمد صلاح تهنئة خاصة على الخطوة الطيبة دي .. وسعدت أكتر لما عرفت ان الأخت رشا بما علمناه عنها من رجاحة عقل وسعة أفق هي اللي هتكون مشرفة على القاعة
الاهتمام بالأجيال القادمة .. وحسن التفاهم والتواصل معاهم .. وإعطائهم الفرصة والوقت لمناقشة طموحاتهم وأحلامهم بحرية .. الاهتمام ده تقريبا مفقود في مجتمعنا .. زي حاجات كتير مفقودة .. ومن واجبنا في المنتدى اننا نحاول قد ما نقدر نسد شيء من هذه الثغرة. 
فعلا الفكرة جميلة وأتمنى إنها تلاقي اقبال من أبنائنا وبناتنا .. وأشكر كل صاحب جهد في هذه القاعة .. وان شاء الله هاحاول أكتب بعض الحواديت لأبنائنا وبناتنا .. بالذات الحواديت اللي بتخوف .. باحبها أوي .. ههههههههههههه .. تقبلوا تحياتي*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::  *قاعة طليعةالمستقبل** الفاضلة الأخت أم محمد*

*شكرا على إطلاقكم شرارة تكوينقاعة طليعةالمستقبل...لكن لا نريدها قاعة تقليدية كبقية القاعات... نريدها قاعة هادفة ...نعم نريدها حقا طليعة "المستقبل" ...المستقبل الخالى من كل عقد و ترسبات الماضى...طليعة تعرف المعانى البسيطة للديمقراطية و حرية الرأى و أحترام الرأى الآخر و كيفية الإنصات للآخر ...نريدها طليعة تعرف ما هى السياسة و كيف تكون السياسة لخدمة المجتمع و لا شئ غير ذلك... نريدها طليعة تعرف أن الفرد للمجتمع و أن المجتمع للفرد... نريدها طليعة تعرف ما هى الأحزاب السياسية و لماذا و لا بد من الأحزاب من أجل مصر نظيفة إشتراكية بروح ديمقراطية... نتطلع أن يكون من رواد هذه القاعة نجوم مستقبلية تتولى شئون و حكم مصر فى المستقبل القريب بإذن الله.*



*و أود هنا أن أنتهز هذه الفرصة و أقترح التالى:*

*تكوين قاعات فرعية تنبثق من قاعة طليعة المستقبل تسمى "أسال و أنا أجاوب" على غرار "Ask me" و " "Ask an expertو فيها تسأل الطلائع ما تشاء من أسئلة تدور بأذهانهم و تتم الإجابة عليها من الخبراء و الخبيرات الكثر فى منتدانا و على سبيل المثال و لا الحصر شخصى الفقير لله و الأخ الأكبر المهندس عاطف هلال و غيرنا كثيرين كل فى مجال تخصصه و لا تحضرنى أسمائهم الآن فبرجاء العذر...و يتم تسجيل أسم كل خبير من الأعضاء عن مجال خبرته و تخصصه و بالتالى يسهل على الطلائع توجيه أسئلتهم لمن يريدون من الخبراء و يعلن شهريا عن عن عدد الأجوبة فى كل مجال و بالتالى ترتيب الخبراء كل فى مجاله و هناك مزيد من المعلومات فى حالة قبول المنتدى لمبدأ تكوين قاعات "أسال و أنا أجاوب".*



*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*

*   الحزب الأخضر الإشتراطى*

      (تحت التأسيس)



*لا تتردد وسارع بالإنضمام للمؤسسين للحزب لصنع مستقبل نظيف وإشتراطى لمصر*

*gmsherbini@msn.com*

----------


## osha

> *يعني .. هو انا مش فوق الـ 18 بكتير .. هههههههههه .. بس مش هاصوت برضه عشان ما حدش يزعل*
> *ولكن أنا فعلا سعدت جدا بتأسيس القاعة .. ووقتها هنئت احمد صلاح تهنئة خاصة على الخطوة الطيبة دي .. وسعدت أكتر لما عرفت ان الأخت رشا بما علمناه عنها من رجاحة عقل وسعة أفق هي اللي هتكون مشرفة على القاعة*
> *الاهتمام بالأجيال القادمة .. وحسن التفاهم والتواصل معاهم .. وإعطائهم الفرصة والوقت لمناقشة طموحاتهم وأحلامهم بحرية .. الاهتمام ده تقريبا مفقود في مجتمعنا .. زي حاجات كتير مفقودة .. ومن واجبنا في المنتدى اننا نحاول قد ما نقدر نسد شيء من هذه الثغرة.* 
> *فعلا الفكرة جميلة وأتمنى إنها تلاقي اقبال من أبنائنا وبناتنا .. وأشكر كل صاحب جهد في هذه القاعة .. وان شاء الله هاحاول أكتب بعض الحواديت لأبنائنا وبناتنا .. بالذات الحواديت اللي بتخوف .. باحبها أوي .. ههههههههههههه .. تقبلوا تحياتي*


اهلا يا ابو يحيى منور والله وكلامك دا كبير اوي عندي 
طبعا التواصل هو هدف القاعة وكمان مساحة خاصةللطلائع عشان يتناقشوا في موضوعاتهم ومشكلاتهم 
وطبعا ايدك معانا انما بلاش حكاية الحواديت المرعبة دي عشان انا باخااااف  ::

----------


## osha

> *قاعة طليعةالمستقبل*
> 
> * الفاضلة الأخت أم محمد*
> 
> *شكرا على إطلاقكم شرارة تكوينقاعة طليعةالمستقبل...لكن لا نريدها قاعة تقليدية كبقية القاعات... نريدها قاعة هادفة ...نعم نريدها حقا طليعة "المستقبل" ...المستقبل الخالى من كل عقد و ترسبات الماضى...طليعة تعرف المعانى البسيطة للديمقراطية و حرية الرأى و أحترام الرأى الآخر و كيفية الإنصات للآخر ...نريدها طليعة تعرف ما هى السياسة و كيف تكون السياسة لخدمة المجتمع و لا شئ غير ذلك... نريدها طليعة تعرف أن الفرد للمجتمع و أن المجتمع للفرد... نريدها طليعة تعرف ما هى الأحزاب السياسية و لماذا و لا بد من الأحزاب من أجل مصر نظيفة إشتراكية بروح ديمقراطية... نتطلع أن يكون من رواد هذه القاعة نجوم مستقبلية تتولى شئون و حكم مصر فى المستقبل القريب بإذن الله.*
> 
> 
> 
> *و أود هنا أن أنتهز هذه الفرصة و أقترح التالى:*
> ...


شكراعلى تواجدك العطر واضم صوتي لصوتك بانضمام الخبرات في منتدانا لجعل هذه القاعة نبراس لتثقيف الشباب والطلائع بعيدا عن اي ترسبات أو توجهات او توجيهات 
فقط العلم والمعرفة لأجل العلم والمعرفة 
ولهم اختيار مايريدون التوجه اليه 
فكرة انبثاق قاعة من قاعة الطلائع اعتقد انها حاليا صعبة ولكن يمكن عمل موضوع مثبت في القاعة 
واكيد طبعا حضرتك معانا في باقي الموضوعات 
شكرا على تواجدك ومرورك

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

العزيزة اووووووووووووشا

انا كنت ماشى من جنب القاعة .. لقيت الموضوع دة ..
 ولقيت ان شرط التصويت فية منطبق عليا تمااااااااااام ::  
(خليها فى سرك وبلاش فضايح بقى ::  )
بس بصراحة اختنا العزيزة .. الموضوع يستحق الاشادة .. ::  



بداية موفقة يا مشرفة ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أذن فليكن هناك موضوع مثبت عنوانه "أسأل و أنا أجاوبك" تضع فيه الطلائع أسئلتهم و يجيب الخبراء كل فى تخصصه.*
*و إذا عزمت فتوكل على الله*

----------


## محمد طلعت

الاخت الفاضلة / أم محمد

        الموضوع رائع ولكنه شائك
        ويحتاج متابعة ومراقبة ورد على
       مايثار فى الموقع بين براعم المستقبل 
      والذين يحتاجون المساعدة فى وقت تكاد تضيع فيه القيم والاخلاقيات التى تعلمناها من أجدادنا وديننا الاسلامى الحنيف .. ::

----------


## osha

'


> العزيزة اووووووووووووشا
> 
> انا كنت ماشى من جنب القاعة .. لقيت الموضوع دة ..
> ولقيت ان شرط التصويت فية منطبق عليا تمااااااااااام 
> (خليها فى سرك وبلاش فضايح بقى )
> بس بصراحة اختنا العزيزة .. الموضوع يستحق الاشادة .. 
> 
> 
> 
> بداية موفقة يا مشرفة


طيب ياريت رجلك تيجي هنا كتير ونشوفك باستمرار معانا كمان فرصة لينا انك تشارك الطلائع في افكارهم ومشاكلهم  ::  
وعلى فكرة كونك اكبر من سن التصويت ب5 ايام برضه يعطيك الحق في التصويت  ::

----------


## osha

> *أذن فليكن هناك موضوع مثبت عنوانه "أسأل و أنا أجاوبك" تضع فيه الطلائع أسئلتهم و يجيب الخبراء كل فى تخصصه.*
> 
> 
> *و إذا عزمت فتوكل على الله*


تم التنفيذ
وشكرا لك على التواصل الجميل وأيضا دعوة لكل الخبرات في المنتدى لهذا الموضوع الحيوي للرد على أية استفسارات في المجالات المختلفة

----------


## osha

> الاخت الفاضلة / أم محمد
> 
> الموضوع رائع ولكنه شائك
> ويحتاج متابعة ومراقبة ورد على
> مايثار فى الموقع بين براعم المستقبل 
> والذين يحتاجون المساعدة فى وقت تكاد تضيع فيه القيم والاخلاقيات التى تعلمناها من أجدادنا وديننا الاسلامى الحنيف ..


هو شائك جدا ولكن ان شاء الله ستتم متابعته على خير وجه 
وايضا بمساعدة الخبرات في المنتدى كما تفضل الدكتور جمال ومد يده بالمساعدة ستكون المتابعة ايجابية بإذن الله 
أنتظر الكثير من الدعم من خبرات المنتدي - وفقنا الله جميعا في أن نساعد الشباب على الحفاظ على الدين والتقاليد الاسلامية الجميلة

----------


## Ebraheem Hamed

فـكره  رائـعه جــــدا

بــس لازم يـكون لـتلك الــقاعــه بلأضــافة إلى مــشرفــين أكــفــاء . يـعـرفـون مــتطلبـات تـلك الــسن و خاصه نـفــسياً.
وعــلى نـفـس الأهــميه تـعديل قــوانين مشــاركتـهم .

----------


## daria

*انا قلت الحق اجي ارد قبل ما اتم ال 19 * 

*اه والله اخر الشهر دة حاتم 19 سنة* 

*القاعة فعلا فكرتها موفقة يا رشا* 

*وبإذن الله حادخل واشارك بعد إذنك طبعا*

*وانتي عارفة قاعدة "i have been there"*
*فتقريبا ممكن برضة اتواجد*

*ربنا يوفقك ويعنيك* 
*ويجعلها ففي ميزان حسناتك*
*دمتِ بخير*
*إيمان*

----------


## osha

> فـكره رائـعه جــــدا
> 
> بــس لازم يـكون لـتلك الــقاعــه بلأضــافة إلى مــشرفــين أكــفــاء . يـعـرفـون مــتطلبـات تـلك الــسن و خاصه نـفــسياً.
> وعــلى نـفـس الأهــميه تـعديل قــوانين مشــاركتـهم .


شكرا لك على مرورك وعلى التواصل
بس انا بصراحة لم افهم معني تعديل قوانين مشاركتهم
بالنسبة للاشراف - إن شاء الله يكون اشرافا موفقا ومدعما من كل الخبرات في المنتدى

----------


## osha

> *انا قلت الحق اجي ارد قبل ما اتم ال 19 * 
> 
> *اه والله اخر الشهر دة حاتم 19 سنة* 
> 
> *القاعة فعلا فكرتها موفقة يا رشا* 
> 
> *وبإذن الله حادخل واشارك بعد إذنك طبعا*
> 
> *وانتي عارفة قاعدة "i have been there"*
> ...


اهلا يا ايمان منورة التصويت 
الحمد لله اننا لحقنا نعمل القاعة قبل ما تفلتي مننا 
عامة طبعا حتفضلي معانا حتى لو بقى عندك 20 سنة مش 19 بس

----------


## سيد سليم العربي

قاعة جميلة ومشروع يستحق لبتقدير
بارك الله فيكم وجزلاكم خيرا

----------


## kmmmoo

*******kmmmoo*******
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور

----------


## شاهين

حلوة دي يا أخت أم محمد 
أنا عجوز عندي 27 سنة و6 شهور و11 يوم  ::  
ربنا يوفقكم موضوع حلو

----------


## osha

> قاعة جميلة ومشروع يستحق لبتقدير
> بارك الله فيكم وجزلاكم خيرا



والأجمل وجودك ومرورك بك وتفاعلك معنا 
شكرا اخي الفاضل





> *******kmmmoo*******
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
> ...


العفو والله يسلمك
بس انت جبت لي حول على ما عثرت على الكلام اللي انت كاتبه 




> حلوة دي يا أخت أم محمد 
> أنا عجوز عندي 27 سنة و6 شهور و11 يوم  
> ربنا يوفقكم موضوع حلو


عارف لو كانوا 10 ايام بس كنت دخلت التصويت 
معلش تتعوض والمرة الجاية حاشيل شرط السن - هو كان جيش يعني

----------


## ms_66

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

احب ان اهنيئ  كل  الاعضاء في البداية بعيد الفطر السعيد واقول لهم 

كل عام وانتم بخير 


بالنسبة لموضوع التصويت فهو موضوع انشاء قاعة لفئة محددة من الاعمار .( كما فهمت )

ارئ ان تكون هذه القاعة مخصصة لمناقشة ابنائنا وكل ما  يخص امورهم ومشاكلهم وطرح الحلول وتركهم يستنبطون تلك الحلول فيما بينهم 


وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## ashrafabozahra

[QUOTE=n3na3aah]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الموضوع جميا جدا يا رشا و القاعه باذن الله تحقق اقبال كثير عليها و انا اؤيدك الفكره و ان شاء الله تكون قاعه متميزه  ::   ::   *
ashrafaboahr ::   ::   :: 40

----------


## osha

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> احب ان اهنيئ  كل  الاعضاء في البداية بعيد الفطر السعيد واقول لهم 
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لموضوع التصويت فهو موضوع انشاء قاعة لفئة محددة من الاعمار .( كما فهمت )
> 
> ...



هي فعلا القاعة مخصصة لهذا الغرض فعلا 
وشكرا لك اخي الكريم على التشجيع ونتمنى نشوفك معانا دايما

----------


## osha

[QUOTE=ashrafabozahra]


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الموضوع جميا جدا يا رشا و القاعه باذن الله تحقق اقبال كثير عليها و انا اؤيدك الفكره و ان شاء الله تكون قاعه متميزه    *
> ashrafaboahr  40



شكرا اخي الكريم اشرف على مرورك وتشجيعك للقاعة ويارب دايما معانا في الخير

----------


## osha

اخوتي الكرام 
اتقدم بالشكر الى كل من ساهم في هذا التصويت 
هو صحيح العدد ماكانش كبير شوية لكن برضه ادينا طلعنا بنتيجة كويسة هي ان معظم الناس ونسبتهم كانت 58.97% ينظروا للقاعة على انها مكان للتميز
وحقا انها متميزة - لان الشباب المقصود بهذه القاعة متميزين بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة
فهم يحملون من الطاقة ومن الأمل ما لا نستطيع تصوره 
يشعرون انهم يملكون العالم في قبضة يدهم - الحماس يسبقهم الى كل شئ 
طاقة الشباب طاقة قوية وفعالة ومرغوبة في شكلها الصحيح وهذا ما قصدنا ان نظهره بايجاد تلك القاعة لتكون مساحة للتميز الذي يتفرد به هذا السن
يجب ان نحدد للطاقة مسار حتى تحقق هدفها 
يجب ان يكون للأمل دافع ولا يكون مجرد حلم 
يجب شحذ هذا الدافع ليكون فعال ولا يقف عند حد التمني 

لم يصدمني عدم اقبال الشباب على هذه القاعة فتلك هي العادة في هذا السن 
قد يعزفون عما يعتقدون انه مفروض عليهم 
ولكني اعرف انهم يريدون التميز ولا تميز اكثر من قاعة منفصلة لهم تحقق لهم رؤيتهم الخاصة في كل أمور حياتهم 
ونكون نحن ضيوف على هذه القاعة لنا حق ابداء الرأي والمشاركة فيما قد يتطلب المشاركة

----------

